# awesome genetics - lee priest



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I think this video really hits home for me atleast how much genetics mean in this sport


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

****, nice find.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Damn, I liked the clip of him at 17, dominating the stage with guys a few years older than him!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lee is one of my favourite bodybuilders. No doubt he has both superb genetics AND a literal lifetime of devotion to the game.

I personally think by the looks that he also found a whiff of gear around 17/18 years of age in the video and I also doubt he gets by on a few half grams on prep as some would believe.

Let's keep it real.

Awsome buider seems a top bloke too


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Man that just ****es me off, his wee mum has bigger arms than me and Lee at 17 would destroy me! Lee has been one of my favorite bodybuilders for a long time and i love the way he calls it as he sees it, definetely not a brown noser!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

awesome post! lee is awesome and at such a young age to look like that is immense. Wicked vid mate


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Impressive, but I would say that genetics are important for any top sportsperson in any field.

I could train like Wayne Rooney, for as long as Wayne Rooney has been training, and still not get close to his natural abilities for his chosen sport. You could say the same about Linford Christie, Paula Radcliffe, even Michael Schumacker etc.

If only my genes were half as good as Lee Priest's I would be a very, very happy man :thumb:

Great vid btw, reps


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

^^^^^ What? ^^^^^ :confused1:


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

opqr306 said:


> them are not wow gold and, Rodichev conversation with Rusanov oftentimes pain intone, in chief is too slaphappy wow powerleveling to own with the unit against apiece else. Whippy scalelike together, they felt wow accounts unable to tolerate, it was very huddled. In this way, a variety of factors came buy wow gold together, engagement is writer pointed, so Pavel Nikolayevich was a continuation crucial, said Rodichev cheap wow gold tattle privately with.


Wow, that makes total sense, I agree with what your saying ........... :lol:


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

lee,s genetics aint all that, dont get me wrong hes a top bodybuilder but the guys not much taller than a dwarf!!! bet he would trade all his muscle for few inches in height lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Mjc1 said:


> lee,s genetics aint all that, dont get me wrong hes a top bodybuilder but the guys not much taller than a dwarf!!! bet he would trade all his muscle for few inches in height lol


 He actually doesn't look that short in person.

Your statement is quite possibly this years winner for most idiotic statement


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

most idiotic statement..........there are a few knocking about.........


----------



## J.E II (Sep 4, 2010)

Hes 5'5 (straight from lees mouth today) hardly a dwarf tbh.


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> *He actually doesn't look that short in person*.
> 
> Your statement is quite possibly this years winner for most idiotic statement


lol 5'4" is a short ****, in person or not!!! have you got little man syndrome too?


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have little man syndrome, im 5 foot 7.5"

sniff.................


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Mjc1 said:


> lol 5'4" is a short ****, in person or not!!! have you got little man syndrome too?


 Nope i am 5ft8 and if i could have Lee's physique i would gladly lose 3 inches.

I am guessing you are tall and look nothing like Lee?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mjc1 said:


> lee,s genetics aint all that, dont get me wrong hes a top bodybuilder but the guys not much taller than a dwarf!!! bet he would trade all his muscle for few inches in height lol


i bet he wouldn't, he answered that question a few back.......feel free to feel like an ass...


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

were would you be prepared to lose the 3 inches from??? how far would you go!!!

think you got my comment wrong dude, obviously lee is an awesome bb, but his height lets him down big time, i.e if he looked same condition an was 5'8" he would of been placed well higher than his best place (6th in olympia), i thats all i mean by his genetics aint bein all that


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

His height lets him down!!!! have you been into bodybuilding long bro?, i could name lots of shorter body builders who have beaten taller guys, it condition, quality, etc not how tall you are FFS


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

what did he win.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Mjc1 said:


> were would you be prepared to lose the 3 inches from??? how far would you go!!!
> 
> think you got my comment wrong dude, obviously lee is an awesome bb, but his height lets him down big time, i.e if he looked same condition an was 5'8" he would of been placed well higher than his best place (6th in olympia), i thats all i mean by his genetics aint bein all that


 Well i believe we are talking about genetics in terms of the ability to gain muscle. Even though many shorter guys seem to gain easier because obviously 1lb of muscle looks a lot more on a guy 5ft instead of 7ft tall there are very few guys on this world with Lee's muscle gaining genetics.

The guy doesn't train in some top scientific fashion, he doesn't eat as scheduled as many of the guys on here and whatever the truth about his AAS usage its obviously a lot lower than most. Yet he still is one of the top bb's on the planet going on nearly 20 years or some thing crazy like that.....

As far as your question goes, its a lot easier to get an inplant down there to get 3 inches back than it is to get inplants to look like Lee:lol:


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well he can't really do anything about his height now can he!?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mal said:


> what did he win.


1986 Sydney Bodybuilding Classic Teen winner (1st show, age 13)

1989 Mr. Australia Overall Champion (age 17)

1989 IFBB Mr. Universe 2nd place

1990 Mr. Australia Overall Champion

1990 IFBB World Amateur Championship 4th, lightweight

1991 Mr. Australia Overall Champion

1993 Niagara Falls Pro 9th place (pro debut)

1994 Ironman Pro 4th place

1994 Arnold Classic 7th place

1994 San Jose Pro 7th place

1994 Night of Champions 12th place

1995 Ironman Pro 3rd place

1995 Arnold Classic 9th place

1995 Florida Pro 4th place

1995 South Beach Pro 4th place

1996 Ironman Pro 4th place

1996 San Jose Pro 6th place

1997 Ironman Pro 2nd place

1997 Arnold Classic 7th place

1997 San Jose Pro 4th place

1997 Grand Prix Czech Republic 5th place

1997 Grand Prix England 6th place

1997 Grand Prix Finland 9th place

1997 Grand Prix Germany 3rd place

1997 Grand Prix Hungary 3rd place

1997 Grand Prix Russia 9th place

1997 Grand Prix Spain 3rd place

1997 Mr. Olympia 6th place

1998 Mr. Olympia 7th place

1999 Ironman Pro 6th place

1999 Mr. Olympia 8th place

2000 Night of Champions 5th place

2000 Mr. Olympia 6th place

2001 Ironman Pro 7th place

2002 Ironman Pro 2nd place

2002 Arnold Classic 4th place

2002 San Francisco Pro Winner

2002 Mr. Olympia 6th place

2002 GNC Show of Strength 4th place

2003 Mr. Olympia 15th place

2004 Ironman Pro 2nd place

2004 San Francisco Pro 2nd place

2005 Ironman Pro 2nd place

2005 Arnold Classic 4th place

2005 Australian Grand Prix Winner

2006 Ironman Pro Winner

2006 Arnold Classic 6th place

2006 Australian Grand Prix 2nd place


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

I think he looks outstanding, can't really get better genetics!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

bigacb said:


> ^^^^^ What? ^^^^^ :confused1:


Mate, that's pointed at my post but I think it made total sense :confused1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> 1986 Sydney Bodybuilding Classic Teen winner (1st show, age 13)
> 
> 1989 Mr. Australia Overall Champion (age 17)
> 
> ...


thats a long list,so only 2 then.not much reward for his

efforts.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mjc1 here is a list of Lees contests.......

he was lighter and shorter than some other competitors but beat alot of them....

* 1989 IFBB Australian Championships, 1st

* 1990 IFBB Australian Championships, 1st

* 1990 IFBB World Amateur Championships, Lightweight, 4th

* 1993 IFBB Niagara Falls Pro Invitational, 9th

* 1994 IFBB Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic, 7th

* 1994 IFBB Ironman Pro Invitational, 4th

* 1994 IFBB Night of Champions, 12th

* 1994 IFBB San Jose Pro Invitational, 7th

* 1995 IFBB Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic, 9th

* 1995 IFBB Florida Pro Invitational, 4th

* 1995 IFBB Ironman Pro Invitational, 3rd

* 1995 IFBB South Beach Pro Invitational, 3rd

* 1996 IFBB Ironman Pro Invitational, 4th

* 1996 IFBB San Jose Pro Invitational, 6th

* 1997 IFBB Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic, 7th

* 1997 IFBB Grand Prix Czech Republic, 5th

* 1997 IFBB Grand Prix England, 6th

* 1997 IFBB Grand Prix Finland, 9th

* 1997 IFBB Grand Prix Germany, 3rd

* 1997 IFBB Grand Prix Hungary, 3rd

* 1997 IFBB Grand Prix Russia, 9th

* 1997 IFBB Grand Prix Spain, 3rd

* 1997 IFBB Ironman Pro Invitational, 2nd

* 1997 IFBB Mr. Olympia, 6th

* 1997 IFBB Iron Man Pro Invitational, 4th

* 1998 IFBB Mr. Olympia, 7th

* 1999 IFBB Iron Man Pro Invitational, 6th

* 1999 IFBB Mr. Olympia, 9th

* 2000 IFBB Night of Champions, 5th

* 2000 IFBB Mr. Olympia, 6th

* 2001 IFBB Ironman Pro Invitational, 7th

* 2002 IFBB Ironman Pro Invitational, 6th

* 2002 IFBB Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic, 4th

* 2002 IFBB San Francisco Grand Prix, 9th

* 2002 IFBB San Francisco Pro Invitational, 1st

* 2002 IFBB Mr. Olympia, 6th

* 2003 IFBB Mr. Olympia, 15th

* 2004 IFBB Ironman Pro, 6th

* 2004 IFBB San Francisco Pro Invitational, 2nd

* 2005 IFBB Grand Prix Australia, 8th

* 2005 IFBB Arnold Classic, 4th

* 2005 IFBB Iron Man Pro Invitational, 10th

* 2006 IFBB Ironman Pro, 5th, Vince Gironda Posing Award

* 2006 IFBB Arnold Classic, 6th

* 2006 IFBB Grand Prix Australia, 2nd

* 2006 PDI Night of Champions,Britain 6th


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lois you sod you beat me to it FFS, i was editing another thread.....dammit


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

That's a different and less flattering list than the one i found Khaos! lol


----------



## J.E II (Sep 4, 2010)

i feel sorry for anyone under 5'10

it must feel shiit walking around looking upto people all the time.


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well i believe we are talking about genetics in terms of the ability to gain muscle. Even though many shorter guys seem to gain easier because obviously 1lb of muscle looks a lot more on a guy 5ft instead of 7ft tall there are very few guys on this world with Lee's muscle gaining genetics.
> 
> The guy doesn't train in some top scientific fashion, he doesn't eat as scheduled as many of the guys on here and whatever the truth about his AAS usage its obviously a lot lower than most. Yet he still is one of the top bb's on the planet going on nearly 20 years or some thing crazy like that.....
> 
> As far as your question goes, its a lot easier to get an inplant down there to get 3 inches back than it is to get inplants to look like Lee:lol:


haha, i need all the centimeters let alone inches there pal so i would opt for the 3 inches down there 1st, an bein a short [email protected] myself lee has always been inspirational to me, plz dont get me wrong i admire the guy 100%, i just think his height has hindered him on stage, however i will admit i am wrong, he has got great genetics, just a shame his dad was a midget.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mal you cant count lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

most guys would have given up lol after half those results,one of

his wins was in his home country.

the judges didnt agree on his genetics,but he is a muscle freek.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

J.E II said:


> i feel sorry for anyone under *5'10*
> 
> it must feel shiit walking around looking upto people all the time.


i'm 5ft 9in 17st 2lb and feel great, how does it feel to be an ass???


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

He's very big but that vid just kinda put me down a bit. All these top body builders seem to have been doing it since they were like kids, like im 17 and when he was he's like twice the size of me


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Khaos said:


> Mal you cant count lol


no lois cant count he didnt underline it:lol:


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

J.E II said:


> i feel sorry for anyone under 5'10
> 
> it must feel shiit walking around looking upto people all the time.


It does pal, its really shiit. I sometimes think about ending it all! if only I was 2.5" taller, that would make my life so much more worth while. Its a good job im handsome............

:lol:

You have just won, idiotic comment this year!! Congrats......


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Fvck contest results, i train for me......Ronnie Coleman was shit for a while then boooom, anyway lee priest is ace imo


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

neil hill had a nice shape and condition,he's short.

imagine columbo and lee together on stage that would have been

good lol


----------



## J.E II (Sep 4, 2010)

Khaos said:


> i'm 5ft 9in 17st 2lb and feel great, how does it feel to be an ass???


Feels quite good being a 6ft ass actually mate.

Thanks for asking


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

ur one big asshole!!! lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

remember this guy khaos ide have that tbh,he's shorter i think

than lee.


----------



## J.E II (Sep 4, 2010)

Lees arms are incredible but look very very short if you know what i mean.


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

I`m sorry but all that muscle on a short bloke just doesn`t look right, i`m not jealous as I would never wanna look like that but what amazing genetics, never seen anything like it, it looks alien to me.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Lee Priest is awesome, lots of "tall" assholes in this thread though slating his height because there not even half the man he is


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

J.E II said:


> Lees arms are incredible but look very very short if you know what i mean.


Priests arms appear "short" because he has virtually no tendons to speak of, and the muscles insertions and origins extend right into the joint.Its this anonmolie which enables him the muscle to grow to such extra ordinary size.Drugs, training protocol, diet, is of no consequence, without this trait.


----------



## J.E II (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for that


----------



## J.E II (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL at all the little angry boys in this thread.


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

J.E II said:


> Thanks for that


I thought you got banned for being a tosser, grow up or **** off!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

J.E II said:


> LOL at all the little angry boys in this thread.


If thats aimed at me, at 5"10 and 210lbs im hardly a little boy.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think his height has held him back. still a mind boggling physique though


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

BigDom86 said:


> i think his height has held him back. still a mind boggling physique though


thats what i tried to say, if he had been say 5'8" he would have pos won alot more 1st place on stage, on his own he looks awesome but when you stand him next to some one like dorian in '97 olympia his height obviously makes him look smaller, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

momo benaziza 5ft 3in R.I.P

1987

World Amateur Championships - IFBB, LightWeight, 1st

1988

Grand Prix France - IFBB, 8th

Olympia - IFBB, 11th

1989

Grand Prix Finland - IFBB, 3rd

Grand Prix France - IFBB, 4th

Grand Prix Germany - IFBB, 3rd

Grand Prix Holland - IFBB, 2nd

Grand Prix Spain (2) - IFBB, 4th

Grand Prix Spain - IFBB, 4th

Grand Prix Sweden - IFBB, 5th

Olympia - IFBB, 5th

1990

Grand Prix England - IFBB, Winner

Grand Prix Finland - IFBB, Winner

Grand Prix France - IFBB, Winner

Grand Prix Germany - IFBB, Winner

Grand Prix Holland - IFBB, 2nd

Grand Prix Italy - IFBB, Winner

Night of Champions - IFBB, Winner

1991

Arnold Classic - IFBB, 11th

Ironman Pro Invitational - IFBB, 9th

1992

Arnold Classic - IFBB, 2nd

Grand Prix England - IFBB, 4th

Grand Prix Germany - IFBB, 2nd

Grand Prix Holland - IFBB, Winner

Grand Prix Italy - IFBB, Winner

Olympia - IFBB, 5th

Pittsburgh Pro Invitational - IFBB, 7th


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

J.E II said:


> LOL at all the little angry boys in this thread.


I love the way you give it the big one without so much as a picture of yourself and a handful of posts.

You're probably some skinny little 15 year old that's about 5 ft 2.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mjc1 said:


> thats what i tried to say, if he had been say 5'8" he would have pos won alot more 1st place on stage, on his own he looks awesome but when you stand him next to some one like *dorian* in '97 olympia his height obviously makes him look smaller, if you know what i mean.


Mo Benaziza 5ft 3in beat Dorian yates 1990 IFBB night of champions

1 Mohammed Benaziza 2 Dorian Yates 3 Danny Padilla 4 Johnnie Morant 5 Robby Robinson 6 Sonny Schmidt 7 Eddie Robinson [1] 8 Francis Benfatto 9 Thierry Pastel 10 Peter Andreas 11 Phil Williams 12 David Dearth 13 Steve Brisbois 14 Bob Paris


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

J.E II said:


> i feel sorry for anyone under 5'10
> 
> it must feel shiit walking around looking upto people all the time.


 Nice comment i have a similar belief but it goes i feel sorry for any one with sub 19 inch arms and a sub 300kg deadlift......those poor bastards:cursing: :lol:


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Khaos said:


> Mo Benaziza 5ft 3in beat Dorian yates 1990 IFBB night of champions
> 
> 1 Mohammed Benaziza 2 Dorian Yates 3 Danny Padilla 4 Johnnie Morant 5 Robby Robinson 6 Sonny Schmidt 7 Eddie Robinson [1] 8 Francis Benfatto 9 Thierry Pastel 10 Peter Andreas 11 Phil Williams 12 David Dearth 13 Steve Brisbois 14 Bob Paris


got a feelin your not gonna let this go without a fight lol so i stand corrected shorter is better, however momo was at his peak there but dorian was on his way up an he went back an won it the following year


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nice comment i have a similar belief but it goes i feel sorry for any one with sub 19 inch arms and a sub 300kg deadlift......those poor bastards:cursing: :lol:


PMSL @ this. :lol:

Good find on the vid.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

essexboy said:


> Priests arms appear "short" because he has virtually no tendons to speak of, and the muscles insertions and origins extend right into the joint.Its this anonmolie which enables him the muscle to grow to such extra ordinary size.Drugs, training protocol, diet, is of no consequence, without this trait.


Sorry mate but have to disagree. Lee has pretty short muscles and long tendons, especially his biceps (as you can see here, from when he was younger http://img208.imageshack.us/i/leesprivatepics043da8.jpg/ ). As you get bigger your forearms etc. reduce the gap when in the biceps pose and Lee is a very very very very good example of this. :thumbup1: This is fantastic as it means you can overcome issues such as short biceps by getting farkingly massive. Phew! :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good example - big gap between biceps and forearms, now magically gone now he's a lot bigger. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> i disagree with op,
> 
> lee doesnt have great genetics at all,
> 
> ...


ure knowledge is far greater than mine however when i discuss genetics i mean more than just muscle symetry as you mention above. I was more so including his ability to gain masses of fat in off season then come down looking as he does without loose skin etc which i believe genetics can be responsible for as some would and do have loose skin depending on circumstances.

However i would have to say his genetics are better than 99% of people which would put him in the elite bracket but thats just my unexperienced opinion :beer:


----------



## DGS (Sep 5, 2010)

yo hilly, are you a mod on another board ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hilly said:


> ure knowledge is far greater than mine however when i discuss genetics i mean more than just muscle symetry as you mention above. I was more so including his ability to gain masses of fat in off season then come down looking as he does without loose skin etc which i believe genetics can be responsible for as some would and do have loose skin depending on circumstances.
> 
> *However i would have to say his genetics are better than 99% of people which would put him in the elite bracket but thats just my unexperienced opinion* :beer:


x2 even if he lacks slightly in the chest area he is still gifted


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

hilly said:


> ure knowledge is far greater than mine however when i discuss genetics i mean more than just muscle symetry as you mention above. I was more so including his ability to gain masses of fat in off season then come down looking as he does without loose skin etc which i believe genetics can be responsible for as some would and do have loose skin depending on circumstances.
> 
> However i would have to say his genetics are better than 99% of people which would put him in the elite bracket but thats just my unexperienced opinion :beer:


Shouldn't put yourself down like that mate, you know just as much as Scott. And I agree with you, Lee's 'bodybuilding genetics' are incredible. Sure he's got faults but who doesn't. There's no single perfect physique.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

IMO he does have great genetics, fine he may not be the most pleasing of shapes but for the sheer amount of mass he has put on such a small frame is incredible imo.

People are slating smaller guys on here but they make some of the best bodybuilders..

And what about James L, When he posts on here every one kisses his ass but when some other guy is posted up most rip him too shreds..

99% of people on here could only dream of getting mass like that.. Me one of them..


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

DGS - no mate not a mod anywere just post far to much

Pecman - im dreaming to mate, love lee's physique


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

cant view vid atm will come back for a look when on comp


----------

